# Ariens or Toro Snow blowers?



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

which do you guys prefer? it seems like the way to go with the single stage is toro and with the two stage in ariens?

what do you guys think?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I have heard Ariens has gone down hill, but I haven't had an issue yet. Granted I haven't used it much lately, but it still starts in one to two pulls every year.

I would talk to your dealer and see. Get the commercial/professional one, you will appreciate the added HP


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah it looks like the professional ariens starts around 2k... i need to pick up a couple more single stage toros this year for the crews, but id like to gift my father a decent machine. i was thinking 2 stage ariens deluxe. around $900.00 his driveway maybe fits five cars.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

sizing im not so much worried about, and there are dealers of toro and ariens both five minutes away.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Honda....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

by the professional version of ariens....much better than the big box store stuff


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Best WBH snow blower I've been around is a late 60's vintage Gravely L series "commercial" with a 12hp Kolher and 36" 2 stage blower up front.
My dad bought it new and I still use it when needed and for tilling gardens.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

For a homeowner blower, just don't buy craftsman. Long story short I had to buy one on a pinch and Sears was the only place with blowers in stock. It had engine problems after the first year (same maintenance as all my other blowers and no issues with those). I actually put a harbor freight engine on it since it was cheaper than rebuilding. Damn thing works better now than ever. The 10 (I think, but not 100%) HP Ariens still blows the 6.5hp HF out of the water, but as a backup it works for me. 

I would say 6.5hp MINIMUM. It bogs down a bit, but he can just slow down. As a homeowner with no time line, I'd say the deluxe would be alright, just might not last forever depending on how often he has to use it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Best WBH snow blower I've been around is a late 60's vintage Gravely L series "commercial" with a 12hp Kolher and 36" 2 stage blower up front.
> My dad bought it new and I still use it when needed and for tilling gardens.


Is that the machine that can switch heads? If so I almost picked one up last year with a blade and blower attachment. Guy had a seat rigged up to the back also. Not sure if it was something he made or purchased years ago. Just didn't have the room, but it still fired right up for the old boy.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We have several Ariens compact 24 2 stage units, and a couple single stage Ariens and a couple single stage Hondas. 

Single stage, my money is on Honda. Two stage the Ariens have been good.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Is that the machine that can switch heads? If so I almost picked one up last year with a blade and blower attachment. Guy had a seat rigged up to the back also. Not sure if it was something he made or purchased years ago. Just didn't have the room, but it still fired right up for the old boy.


Yes, 2 wheels, PTO oot front and four bolts to change implements, also have a 36" "Bush Hog" type mower and sickle bar. It's a beast and will eat you up given the chance.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

ariens 2 stage/toro single stage. toro 721rc.


----------

